# 10.3.7 sur un G3 beige



## Marcus (17 Décembre 2004)

j'ai un powermac g3 sur lequel est installe 10.3.6 et j'ai fait la mise a jour en 10.3.7. Depuis ce temps il refuse de demarrer, j'ai passé la journée dessus et rien a faire.
Kernel panic, pomme grise fige au demarrage etc...
Avez vous le meme probleme ???
PS : j'utilise xpost facto


----------



## ficelle (17 Décembre 2004)

faut laisser le temps de réagir à mister Rempel 

ps : tu utilises quelle carte video ?


----------



## Marcus (17 Décembre 2004)

la carte d'origine, celle qui est en built-in sur la carte mere


----------



## ficelle (17 Décembre 2004)

ah oui !

et tu as une image ?!

j'etais persuadé qu'il fallait imperativement une carte pci pour avoir quelque chose à l'ecran sur les beige, du coup, je n'ai pas essayé sans...


----------



## demougin (17 Décembre 2004)

pb dû à un carte ajoutée (usb, etc ...)?


----------



## Marcus (17 Décembre 2004)

Non il n'y a aucune carte ajoutée.
En fait j'ai un disque sur lequel est installé panther server. Jusqu'a la 10.3.6 ca marchait nickel.
Je suis passe en 10.3.7 il a demande de redemarrer et la kernel panic au demarrage. Je me suis dis, c comme d'habitude je prend le disque avec OS 9, je boot sous OS 9 et un coup de xpostfacto et hop c reparti.
Sauf que la, non pas moyen de redemarrer sous la 10.3.7 
si quelqu'un a eu la solution ou l'experience de la 10.3.7 avec un G3 beige
Bonne journée
Marcus


----------



## mad'doc (17 Décembre 2004)

C'est pas cool, ça !
Tu es sûr que xpostfacto est "compatible 10.3.7 ?


----------



## Marcus (21 Décembre 2004)

j'ai pas trop eu le temps de chercher
j'ai cependant regarder vite fait sur les forums apple et a premiere cette foutue 10.3.7 marche sur certains beige.
Je ne sais pas pourquoi ca marche pas chez moi, en plus que j'ai racheter une pile toute neuve pour mon beige.
Je pense que pour moi ca sent la reinstalle..... en 10.3.5, c encore la plus fiable


----------



## mad'doc (27 Décembre 2004)

Du nouveau ??


----------



## Pierrou (27 Décembre 2004)

La vache, je savais meme pas qu'on pouvait mettre Panther sur un G3 beige! 
Peut etre que vu qu'apple les a déclarés obsolètes il y pas longtemps, il est tout siplement pas possible de faire tourner le 10.3.7 dessus


----------



## Marcus (27 Décembre 2004)

Non en fait Panther n'est pas supporte sur les G3 beige. Il faut utiliser une applic nommée xpostfacto pour pouvoir l'installer.
Seulement depuis la mise a jour en 10.3.7 chez moi il ne veut plus demarrer.
A premiere vue, sur les forum apple, certaines tournent avec la 10.3.7
Moi je suis en train de faire une reinstalle en 10.3.5, c encore la meilleure


----------



## Pierrou (27 Décembre 2004)

Ca m"a lair d'être un joyeux bordel tout ça :rateau:


----------



## Marcus (28 Décembre 2004)

Oui c un bordel monstre, surtout qu'avant j'arrivais a demarrer avec la cache L2 et L3 active et que maintenant j'ai un joli kernel panic. Et sans la cache activee il est d'une lenteur monstrueuse...
Si quelqu'un peut me filer ses reglages xpostfacto parque la je suis a la limite de la faire passer par la fenetre 
pour info je suis revenu en 10.3.5 server


----------



## Marcus (28 Décembre 2004)

Bon j'ai du nouveau !!!!
Voila, comme explique avant, j'avais pris un autre disque dur pour reinstaller un panther server en 10.3.5.
Et la, impossible d'active la memoire cache L2 dans xpostfacto sinon kernel panic.
Pourtant il me semble pas plus lent qu'avant (avec la L2).
Je ne comprends vraiment pas, parce que cette foutue L2 etait active avant.
J'ai donc repris mon disque en 10.3.7 et j'ai desactive la L2 aussi.
Mon panther tourne nickel en 10.3.7 sur mon G3 beige.
Je n'ai vraiment pas compris le coup de la memoire cache L2 qui fait planter la bete.
Si quelqu'un a une experience similaire, ou tourne avec la cache L2 active, faites moi signe
Bonne journée,
Marcus


----------



## Pierrou (28 Décembre 2004)

Ben tu dois etre soulagé.....


----------



## Marcus (29 Décembre 2004)

Oui un peu, quoique je n'ai toujours pas trouve le pourquoi du comment pour l'activation de la cache.
des que j'ai un peu de temps, je vais installe les CHUD afin d'y voir un peu plus clair dans mac OS X.
Je tiens au courant
Au passage si quelqu'un connait un logiciel pour faire un test de la machine je suis preneur.
d'avance merci


----------



## Nephou (3 Janvier 2005)

Y'a Tech Tools Pro qui fait ça très bien.


----------



## Marcus (3 Janvier 2005)

Merci je test ca dans la semaine


----------



## 406 (16 Janvier 2005)

même problème. obliger de désactiver la cache L2 et donc, perte de perf grave. heureusement, la sonnet g4/500 que j'ai rajouté a 1 mega de cache (L2 ?) . maintenant, c'est video pleine ecran sans sacade


----------



## Marcus (17 Janvier 2005)

mais le truc super bizarre c que je ne peux plus activer la cache l2 meme si je reinstalle un 10.3.5 et que sans cette foutue case decochée il n'est pas moins rapide qu'avec la case cochée !!!


----------



## Tiobiloute (17 Janvier 2005)

Dis moi Marcus, où trouves tu la MAJ combinée de 10,3,5, parce que j'ai des CD 10,3,0 et je compte en faire des install sur des beiges, via xpostfacto. Pourrais tu aussi me donner le lien pour télécharger xpostfacto. 
Merci Beaucoups


----------



## Microger72 (5 Février 2005)

Marcus a dit:
			
		

> mais le truc super bizarre c que je ne peux plus activer la cache l2 meme si je reinstalle un 10.3.5 et que sans cette foutue case decochée il n'est pas moins rapide qu'avec la case cochée !!!



Salut Marcus,
Je suis actuellement en 10.3.6 sur un G"4" beige. Ton problème me dissuade pour le moment de passer en 3.7.

Quelques remarques sur Panther et G3 beige. 

Ce qui est intéressant : 

La limite de 8 Go n'est valable que pour l'installation de l'OS X 3.6 sur un G3 beige.
J'ai cloné (avec CCC) un X 3.6 installé sur mon disque interne vers une partition de 20 G contenue sur un DD FireWire externe. Hé bien le Jurassic beige accepte de booter en OS X sur cette partition. Il va même plus vite sur le DD Firewire externe que sur le disque interne.

On peut donc penser qu'il serait possible d'installer, à partir d'un G4 "normal", un OS Panther sur un DD Firewire externe et de l'utiliser ensuite avec un Beige, soit directement avec le DD externe si on a installé une carte Firewire dans le Beige, soit en transférant le DD en second disque dans le Beige. Bien entendu, le premier démarrage sous Panther se fera à partir d'OS 9.2 avec XPostFacto dernière version.

Comme modem, j'utilise sous X un mon vieil Olitec 56 K (oui, Panther reconnaît le port modem) car je n'ai pas l'ADSL.

J'ai réussi à accéder au Mac à partir d'un PC en réseau ethernet. Par contre, je n'ai jamais réussi à "voir" le PC à partir du Mac. Je cale ! Si quelqu'un a une idée, elle sera la bienvenue.

Ce qui est moins intéressant :

- Plus d'accès aux périphériques SCSI (DD, scanner, etc...)
- Plus d'accès à la laser HP en réseau AppleTalk... 
- Plus d'accès au lecteur de disquette.

Si quelqu'un a réussi à résoudre ces problèmes, je suis preneur.

A plus les JurassicMacManiaques...


----------

